# ‘01 Yamaha 90 TLRZ - Fuel starvation while idling out (no wake)



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

When you squeeze the bulb does it stay primed? Start simple get a portable tank and try running from there. Most common issues are anti syphon valve in the fuel tank, or the squeeze bulb going bad. If the same condition persists then go upstream. Fuel pump etc.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Stay primed while running? No, I checked on the way back in (while idling) and it was soft. I haven’t tried a static test.


----------



## L_Ireland (Feb 13, 2021)

I had a similar problem about 6 months ago with my 90TJRX. It turned out the on motor fuel filter had a crack on the top that was letting air in. I had to detach it from the motor to see it as it was covered with the bracket. Once I thought of it, it only took 5 minutes to find and the replacement is only about $10-$15. In general, look for places where air can get into the fuel line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

L_Ireland said:


> I had a similar problem about 6 months ago with my 90TJRX. It turned out the on motor fuel filter had a crack on the top that was letting air in. I had to detach it from the motor to see it as it was covered with the bracket. Once I thought of it, it only took 5 minutes to find and the replacement is only about $10-$15. In general, look for places where air can get into the fuel line.


As a few of us almost always recommend...I would run the motor on a remote tank and different fuel line/primer bulb and if that does not fix it you can start looking under the cowling at the fuel lines and small fuel filter. If it fixes the issue you now know your issue is the tank to the outboard. The remote tank will help you narrow down the issue.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

If it is not an air issue (filter housing) as mentioned above, the other common problem is the fuel pump diaphragm beginning to fail. The fuel pump for those is pretty cheap or you can get a rebuild kit for even less.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

After reading these responses and having looked over the motor several times for a fuel leak, I decided to pump the bulb while looking…duh. Appears fairly obviously to be the little filter/housing on the engine.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

How about some more pics of the skiff, it looks like a classic HB.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've said this a few dozen times..... it could be the low pressure fuel pump. If the other tank and line don't solve it, look there. Very common on these - that pump is responsible for pulling fuel from the line. If that isn't working, not enough fuel makes it to the engine.

https://www.boats.net/catalog/yamaha/outboard/90hp/90tlrz-2001/fuel-1
Part #12


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> When you squeeze the bulb does it stay primed? Start simple get a portable tank and try running from there. Most common issues are anti syphon valve in the fuel tank, or the squeeze bulb going bad. If the same condition persists then go upstream. Fuel pump etc.


what this guy said plus bad fuel lines are very common. internal epa sleeve colapse. in my old maverick something was attached to the bottom of the pick up tube from facotry and i had to knock it off. lots of things it could be but fuel supply system is very simple


----------

